# Girls!



## In the Kitchen (Jan 11, 2008)

Does anyone wear cologne anymore?  i haven't worn cologne since, I really don't know when.  Always make sure I take a bath and wear deodorant.  Is this forgotten because of all the other things I have to do or am I just getting old and don't care?  I often smell cologne on others, even the men, and I want to ask what kind it is but don't want them to think I am 'attracted' to them.  

If you wouldn't mind, I would like to know what kind you wear and do you try it before you buy it?  Some salespeople give me a card with the cologne sprayed on it.  That doesn't really let you know how it would smell on you.  I remember long time ago, they would give small vile with few drops in it.  Haven't seen those again.  People must be buying plenty that it isn't necessary to pass out samples.  

Only something I think about but never ask.  I am leaving house now and took time to see what you do.

thanks for your time.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jan 11, 2008)

I love browsing the perfume counter. When I know I'm going to be buying something I never leave home with perfume on my wrists because I don't want the scents to mix. 
I first will take a wiff of the sprayer to see what my initial response is and then if I find the scent appealing I'll spray it on the card and fan that around a little then take another whiff. However, before I buy I spray a little on my wrist and rub my wrists together then take off shopping. I find the scent too strong to judge at first and I need to see truly what it will truly smell like on my skin after it settles in with my own body chemistry. So periodically I'll take a whiff of my wrist. And by the time I'm done shopping I know whether to buy or not.
Currently I'm wearing Ralph Laurens "Lauren". Everybody's body chemistry is different so what smells good on someone else may not smell good on you. I loved the smell of Danielle Steele's perfume on a friend of mine and literally couldn't stand the smell of it on me. Perfume is something I do splurge on.
And yes its unfort. a lot of the stores don't hand out those lil vials anymore but I think its because people were really taking advantage of them.


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 11, 2008)

In the Kitchen said:


> Does anyone wear cologne anymore?   I often smell cologne on others, even the men



is that like what we call Aftershave here in the UK?

if it is then no, I`v not worn any for about 10 years now (I still have 2 unopened bottles somewhere).
as for smelly stuff, if you count Right-Guard original, then yeah, that`s about it.


----------



## Alix (Jan 11, 2008)

I wear a perfume oil that is natural from the Body Shop. I love it.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm on a serious search for a new scent so I will be watching this!  I like really clean smells.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 11, 2008)

I don't wear perfume I don't really care for it but I do like a good cologne on men I actually like mens cologne better than perfume.Im allergic to bees so I definitely don't need to wear an attractant but I do like smelling the little strips in the magazines.


----------



## Alix (Jan 11, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> I'm on a serious search for a new scent so I will be watching this!  I like really clean smells.


Dab a little Lysol behind your ears maybe?


----------



## sage™ (Jan 11, 2008)

I've worn several diff scents over the years, estee, opium, fendi, lauren and some others i can't recall at the moment. But the one that always got me the most compliments, even 14 hours after putting it on is Clinique Aromatics..and I'm a person  that doesn't spray on much..I hate reeking with a scent.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 11, 2008)

Alix said:


> Dab a little Lysol behind your ears maybe?



 .......................


----------



## Alix (Jan 11, 2008)

Heehee kitchenelf. Seriously though, look at the Givenchy line. Eau de Givenchy is a bit citrusy but lovely and fresh. You would like it. (I KNOW that because its one of my favorites too. LOL)


----------



## Clienta (Jan 11, 2008)

I wear CK One every day & then Tiffany at night when going out.  I've been wearing these two scents for over 15 years.  I am often overwhelmed by all the smells in a store so I just haven't looked into any any new fragrances.  

It is funny if I get a whiff of a certain men's cologne it will immediately remind me of an ex boyfriend or friend in highschool & college...weird so many years later.


----------



## sattie (Jan 11, 2008)

I can't handle perfumes... too strong and cost too much anymore.  Like Alix, I perfer natural scents, like patchouli or vanilla, lavendar.  I like the light smelling body mists that just give a glimpse of a scent as I walk by.  Some lotions have enough scent for me to do the trick... Air Bonne (sp?) use to have this Almond Lotion that you could get and it was soooo elegant, light and smooth.  I just loved the scent it had!!!!  I can't find it anymore.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

I always wear fragrance - nice smells make me happy. Usually single note florals and almost always cologne (eau de toilette) because I don't like reeking or overpowering smells either. I usually wear Joy by Jean Patou. But I also like some I got in France - Jasmin from the Fleur de Provence line by Moulinard. I used to wear Blue Grass by Elizabeth Arden (mostly because it's what my mother wore for years) but my kids say it smells like an old lady. Avon used to make one called Hawaiian White Ginger that I loved but I don't even know if they make it anymore. The pure oils I wear are Sandalwood and Patchouli and Nag Champa (because that's the incense I like), but my grown kids tell me only potheads wear those now.

This is a cool thread. It's interesting to see what people like and dislike. On a side note, does anyone remember scented dusting powder? When I was growing up, your bath wasn't complete till you used the dusting powder!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

Clienta said:


> It is funny if I get a whiff of a certain men's cologne it will immediately remind me of an ex boyfriend or friend in highschool & college...weird so many years later.


Me, too! Remember Wild Country by Avon? Or Aramis?


----------



## sattie (Jan 11, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> The pure oils I wear are Sandalwood and Patchouli and Nag Champa (because that's the incense I like), but my grown kids tell me only potheads wear those now.
> 
> This is a cool thread. It's interesting to see what people like and dislike. On a side note, does anyone remember scented dusting powder? When I was growing up, your bath wasn't complete till you used the dusting powder!


 
ROFLMAO!!!!!  Can't say I remember the dusting powder... but I do have some nag champa... love it!  Sandalwood too!


----------



## Barb L. (Jan 11, 2008)

When I go out, I always wear cologne, I like the sweet, "Skin Musk or Obsession".  Lol, use to use dusting powder, now its baby powder !  Use to buy "Wild Country for my DH.  Remember  - Jade East - use to love that on guys.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 11, 2008)

I wear White Diamonds {Liz taylor}
I have smelled a lot of wonder smelling perfumes and colognes. 
Find some with Lavendar, those are always clean smelling.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

In the Kitchen said:


> Does anyone wear cologne anymore?  i haven't worn cologne since, I really don't know when.  Always make sure I take a bath and wear deodorant.  Is this forgotten because of all the other things I have to do or am I just getting old and don't care?  I often smell cologne on others, even the men, and I want to ask what kind it is but don't want them to think I am 'attracted' to them.


Just go ahead and ask, ITK! People are generally flattered when someone (especially a stranger) compliments their taste in clothes or fragrance and are happy to tell you what it is. If it's a man, just tell him you like his cologne very much and could he tell you what it is so you can buy your husband/boyfriend/son/father/mailman some of it. That way he won't think you're coming on to him. And thanks for starting this thread - it's fun!


----------



## simplicity (Jan 11, 2008)

I am an Opium fan, perfume, not cologne.  Last time I checked it was about $75.00 for 3 ounces.  The good thing is my children know I like it and will pool their resources to buy me some for special occasions.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 11, 2008)

Nope... I don't.
Most perfumes give me a smashing headache and it happens very quickly.

I got one the other day when I opened up a COOKING mag and it had a free sample of perfume in it!  COOKING magazines SHOULD NOT have perfume in them!!!


----------



## QSis (Jan 11, 2008)

I wear Jessica McClintock, and have for years.  Every day, even though I work in a hardware store.

Ages ago, I complimented my dental hygenist on her cologne and asked her what it was.  She told me, and added, "Total strangers stop and compliment me on this cologne".  So I bought some and have been wearing it ever since.  She was right: total strangers do compliment me and ask me about it, even though I just spray one light spritz on my throat in the morning.

AND I like it myself (I hate most colognes).

I agree with you, pdswife - cooking magazines should not have perfumed pages in them!

Lee


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 11, 2008)

gah... you`re ALL deluding yourselves!

the Sexiest thing you can wear (other than a Lab coat) is nothing at all


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jan 11, 2008)

Clienta said:


> I wear CK One every day & then Tiffany at night when going out. I've been wearing these two scents for over 15 years. I am often overwhelmed by all the smells in a store so I just haven't looked into any any new fragrances.
> 
> *It is funny if I get a whiff of a certain men's cologne it will immediately remind me of an ex boyfriend or friend in highschool & college...weird so many years later.*




 me too and sometimes thats not good!!


----------



## Katie H (Jan 11, 2008)

I always wear fragrance.  For years and years I've been wearing Cassini by Oleg Cassini.  Occasionally I'll wear Yardley English Lavender.  I always bathe with Yardley English Lavender soap and, Fisher's Mom, every bath/shower ends with a dusting of Coty's Emeradue bath powder.  Buck always gives me a box of it for Christmas.  Love it.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 11, 2008)

DH and I both wear Eternity  and love it...

kadesma


----------



## ella/TO (Jan 11, 2008)

We've lived in our condo for almost 30years and so we know lots of neighbours. Because I'm a senior citizen...lol, I'm always getting hugged, and along with most hugs I hear, "oh, you smell so nice"....I've been wearing Fendi for  years. Love it!


----------



## Bean208 (Jan 11, 2008)

I got hooked on Dream by The Gap when I was in high school and have been wearing it ever since!  My husband wears Gray Flannel by Geofry Beene but I have always been a sucker for CK Obsession!


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 11, 2008)

pdswife said:


> Nope... I don't.
> Most perfumes give me a smashing headache and it happens very quickly.
> 
> I got one the other day when I opened up a COOKING mag and it had a free sample of perfume in it! COOKING magazines SHOULD NOT have perfume in them!!!


If you subscribe to a magazine that does that, you can request that they send yours without them. At least you used to be able to do that. My mom developed perfume allergies in her 40s and that is what she did.

YT--We have aftershave here too, as well as cologne. Aftershave is generally not as strong and long-lasting as cologne.

I LOVE perfume and cologne. I wear them most of the time. If I am going to be in a crowded or closed-in place (airplane, etc.) I don't wear them because I know a lot of people do have perfume allergies.

My absolute favorite, since 1978, is Jontue. Some of my favorites are Emeraude, Tabu, Avon's Sweet Honesty, Avon's Hawaiian White Ginger (I don't know if they still make it either Fisher's Mom--I bought another brand of white ginger but didn't like it), Chanel No. 5, and floral scents like rose.

Musk makes me feel sick to my stomach--can't take that at all! 

As far as men's colognes and aftershaves, my favorites on James are British Sterling, Canoe, and Brut. I remember Hai Karate from when I was a kid and would love to find him some of that if there is still a bottle of it somewhere out there! I have to keep James well-stocked on his "smell goody" (as he calls it) because if he runs out, he wears mine!!!

My dad aways wore Old Spice, and I always loved it. Someone got James some right after we were married though, and I can't stand it on him! Why? It reminds me of my dad, and it is really hard to get romantic with your sweetie when he smells like your dad! I have talked to others about that, and they have the same problem! So it looks like Old Spice may have to skip a generation!

I almost forgot--I had some cologne called Brown Sugar (they also have one called Sugar--actually it might have been that one that I had) that I got from a beauty aids home party that someone at work had (can't remember what it was called). That stuff smelled so good! The funny thing was, wherever I wore it I heard some interesting comments. Someone thought she smelled popcorn, and some girls sitting behind me at church thought they smelled candy. 

Barbara


----------



## periwinkle (Jan 11, 2008)

I love perfume and wear Shalimar and scented oils from the Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab.


----------



## Alix (Jan 11, 2008)

> My dad aways wore Old Spice, and I always loved it. Someone got James some right after we were married though, and I can't stand it on him! Why? It reminds me of my dad, and it is really hard to get romantic with your sweetie when he smells like your dad! I have talked to others about that, and they have the same problem! So it looks like Old Spice may have to skip a generation!



OMG! ME TOO! Barbara, this is how I feel about Old Spice on Ken. It freaks me out just a bit. I bought him some from Bugs for his first Father's Day, and it weirded me out horribly. LMAO! Glad I'm not alone on this one. (I'm having a deja vu moment. Have we talked about this before?)


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 11, 2008)

Alix said:


> (I'm having a deja vu moment. Have we talked about this before?)


LOL  Yes, actually I had asked before (a few years ago) if anyone else had experienced the same thing.  It had been awhile though, and I thought it fit perfectly here.  

Barbara


----------



## Constance (Jan 11, 2008)

Alix said:


> Dab a little Lysol behind your ears maybe?



Or do like Granny Clampit on the Beverly Hillbillies, and dab a little "vanilly" behind your ears.


----------



## amber (Jan 11, 2008)

I wear CK in2U (her) and also a fragrance by the Gap called Dream More.  Both are light.  The CK perfume lasts a long time which is why it cost a bit.  I used to wear another by Jean Paul Gaultier though I cannot recall the name but it was a nice bottle of a woman dressed sexy   Nice scent and it also lasts a long time.  

The best thing to do when purchasing perfume is as others have mentioned, get a card and spray it, maybe rub some on your wrist, and then wait to see if you like it.  Label the card too because often times I find cards for perfumes that do not match the name of the perfume. I agree, it really is too bad that stores do not give out those vials of perfume, I loved those.


----------



## StirBlue (Jan 11, 2008)

As for myself and most people that I know, we are using scented body sprays/mist.

As for the perfumers, they are buying at Victoria Secret.  

Customers buying in dept stores are buying scented credit cards.

People shopping discount stores are buying natural scents in lawn & garden.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 11, 2008)

Garlic.....


----------



## StirBlue (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks Andy.  I can hardly wait to go to the spa for another garlic rub.


----------



## jkath (Jan 11, 2008)

Jo Malone's Nectarine Blossom & Honey is my favorite scent. Ever since I found it I haven't worn any other fragrance line. Sometimes I'll mix it with Orange Blossom. I do get stopped and asked about it quite a bit, but it can only be purchased at either Jo Malone stores (my nearest is in Las Vegas at the Wynn) or online. They're out of the UK.
Jo Malone


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 12, 2008)

Tip for unmarried girls who are looking for a husband:  Dab some gravy or hotdog relish behind your ears.    If that doesn't work, try some motor oil!

Barbara


----------



## amber (Jan 12, 2008)

Get cologne men!  Skip the garlic


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 12, 2008)

I liked Aramis on my hubby but due to allergies that he's developed over the years he can't wear it anymore which means when he's around me I can't wear Opium---he literally starts coughing and choking.  But I get lots of compliments when I wear it and he's out of town.  It's difficult however to stop at perfume counters in the mall as it's an instant headache for me--same with candle shops.....be careful if you travel with perfume that is over 3oz as the airlines will make you throw it away and they don't care what it cost you.


----------



## Jikoni (Jan 12, 2008)

I wear scents according to my mood. Usually during the day I wear 'J'adore' or hypnotic poison, both by Christian Dior by night my favourites at the moment are Chance by Chanel or Irresistible by Givenchy. I am the sort of person who would wear a nice scent just to take the bin out. I love scents and that's also for the house, I love scented candles and incense and bath oils. My scent advice would be that one is aware if they buy an eau de toilette or perfume. The perfume is usually strong so it's to be used sparingly otherwise  people will be running away from you and you will have a nasty headache.Eau de toilette is not that strong, but still to be careful not to spray on too much.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 12, 2008)

*whew!*

I do thank you all for your time and comments.  I sure have a great source to spend some time at the mall checking all these different 'smells' out.  I also am thankful you advised to spray some on before making decision.  I knew spraying on a card isn't the real thing.  Been so long since I have worn cologne that you are going into new world.  I always have liked to stand next to someone who smells nice.  I think it shows she cares how she impresses you.  Long time ago, the last time I remember I wore cologne, I was came to churhc and when i sat down behind this 'older' couple, it wasn't long they got up and moved to other side of the church.  You don't think that had affect on me?  I knew it was the cologne because I never said anything to them.  Since then I take shower and try to check all everything to make sure doesn't have odd odor.  When I did wear cologne, it did make me feel feminine.  

I cannot believe how many different you all are.  Not many have the same kind.  I believe I will get to know each of you better by checking the colognes you prefer.  I have found so much help through this site and I thought it was ONLY for cooking.  Whoever put this special 'section' of 'off topic' did me personally a real favor.  I don't have to check with my friends.  They just accept me for who I am whether I smell good or bad.  Now I just don't have to tell them how I found out about this.  They know too much about me already.  thanks for your time and if you find a 'new' one be sure to let me know.  I do appreciate it.  

Funny how some people talked about their husbands smelling like their dads.  Would certainly have affect  on me too.


----------



## *amy* (Jan 12, 2008)

Actually, I stopped wearing perfume a few years ago. Many of the scents out there are very strong. I have a few I've held on to for sentimental reasons, i.e. my mom gave me Chanel #5, & she's passed on. I don't know how long fragrances last, but it's still in my collection. Years ago it was Emeraude - then I switched to a non-name brand called Herbisimo -- probably a men's cologne, but wanted something lighter/cleaner. The men loved it, lol. I may try Chanel's Gardenia, cause I love the smell of fresh Gardenias, but don't want anything too flowery. I've started leaning toward clean-smelling body lotions.

Use to be, when you went into the major dept stores (macy*s etc), there were samples to take home. Hard to tell what something smells like when spraying it on in the cosmetic section.

A side note - my friend use to go into the cosmetic section of the big dept stores, plunk herself down in a chair & they apply their makeup products free of charge. 

There was a time you'd have to almost push the dept store's personnel away from shooting you in the face with their newest fragrance the minute you walked in the door. Okay I'm done now, lol.

Guess I'm still partial to Chanel...

CHANEL


----------



## elaine l (Jan 12, 2008)

Whenever I wear something different my dh asks me if I went to the mall.   Assumes I was spraying away which I have been guilty of.  

I do love to burn scents in the house but generally when I am home alone.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 12, 2008)

elaine l said:


> I do love to burn scents in the house but generally when I am home alone.


I like to burn scented candles (especially those from Bath & Body Works) as I relax in a warm bubblebath.  I burn them elsewhere in the house sometimes too, but it is so relaxing during a bath!

Barbara


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jan 12, 2008)

In the Kitchen said:


> I do thank you all for your time and comments. I sure have a great source to spend some time at the mall checking all these different 'smells' out. I also am thankful you advised to spray some on before making decision. I knew spraying on a card isn't the real thing. Been so long since I have worn cologne that you are going into new world. I always have liked to stand next to someone who smells nice. I think it shows she cares how she impresses you. *Long time ago, the last time I remember I wore cologne, I was came to churhc and when i sat down behind this 'older' couple, it wasn't long they got up and moved to other side of the church. You don't think that had affect on me? I knew it was the cologne because I never said anything to them. Since then I take shower and try to check all everything to make sure doesn't have odd odor. When I did wear cologne, it did make me feel feminine.*
> 
> I cannot believe how many different you all are. Not many have the same kind. I believe I will get to know each of you better by checking the colognes you prefer. I have found so much help through this site and I thought it was ONLY for cooking. Whoever put this special 'section' of 'off topic' did me personally a real favor. I don't have to check with my friends. They just accept me for who I am whether I smell good or bad. Now I just don't have to tell them how I found out about this. They know too much about me already. thanks for your time and if you find a 'new' one be sure to let me know. I do appreciate it.
> 
> Funny how some people talked about their husbands smelling like their dads. Would certainly have affect on me too.


 
ITK....it may not of been that the scent didn't smell good it could of been health issues of the couple. Some people with allergies or respirtory problems can't tolerate breathing perfumes/colognes. I also know that some people that have had cancer can't tolerate them because they can actually taste the scent in their mouths. 

I personally love it when someone smells good and don't hesitate to ask what they are wearing. But like I mentioned before just because it smelt good on them it didn't on myself. 

Just be sure that when you do spritz it on that you do go over board. I spray just a light mist on my wrist and on my chest and thats it. I can't tolerate it when people over spray.

For the guys....if you haven't tried it yet check out GIO for men....oh my gosh this stuff smells so good. 

I myself like a light


----------



## LT72884 (Jan 13, 2008)

I were it all the time. i have 4 bottles. I have Clinique happy(smells like oranges), Polo, Chaps and burberry london(smells like apple cinimon). I have had a lot of women ask me what flava it is.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 13, 2008)

I love Clinique Happy.  I would like to get some someday.  I didn't realize they make it for men now.  James would probably like that one too.

Barbara


----------



## sage™ (Jan 13, 2008)

some are so strong(or have something in them) I taste them and they make me get choked up.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 13, 2008)

Here is another thought. I used to wear body oil all the time. It smells good all day and it very light. I think I'll be ordering the custom one and choose my scent.

Silken Body Oil Spray - Lavender Moon Aromatics

One more thought. You can search this site for any fragrance and once you click on one, just below the product picture, you can order a sample.
Scented Monkey. We will match any price on the net


----------



## Rom (Jan 13, 2008)

I have a few perfumes (and a vanilla body oil, it does smell good all day and the scent stays for ever and the bottle never ends hehehe), my partner has a lot of colognes. A couple I have banished for office wear LOL

there was this REALLY great Mary Kay one i had called "Velocity" LOVED IT! haven't got around to getting another bottle.

my favourite perfume atm is Chloe  and a Paris Hilton one - i wear the vanilla to work.
my bf love the old time favourite "Cool Water" (so old yet SO divine!), "Game", "Obsession for Men"


----------



## Rom (Jan 13, 2008)

YT2095 said:


> is that like what we call Aftershave here in the UK?



if someone has already replied sorry, Aftershave is the stuff u splash on ur face after shaving.

Cologne is the stuff you spray all over.

my partner wears both.


----------



## Zereh (Jan 14, 2008)

Burberry Brit's *Red*. It has been discontinued though.  But I am still able to find it on-line and at Sephora!! Going to have to stock up, I guess. Everyone absolutely loves the smell. I get extra hugs because I always "smell so nice". haha 


Z


----------

